# ivf wales donors



## funnystrawberry (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello there.  My partner and I had a successful IVF treatment at IVF Wales, resulting in a fantastic baby daughter.   We are a same sex couple,  and used one of the more prolific donors that was available to us.  We would love to hear from other successful couples who succeeded with a donor.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi FS,
Welcome to the IVF Wales thread.  Glad you've had success.

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome to the ivf wales thread

many congratulations


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow congratulations thats brilliant news.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome to the board strawberry and congratuliations


----------

